# Videoaufzeichnung mit Dazzle funktioniert nicht



## flatlay (27. September 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Dazzle DVD Recorder und die Software von Pinnaccle Studio 9.

Gern möchte ich meine Videos auf DVD´s überspielen.

Leider tut sich aber bei der Aufnahme gar nichts. Kein Bild und kein Ton.
Ich habe den Videorecorder mit der Dazzlebox mit Anschlusskabel Scart Stecker auf Cinch Stecker in die betreffenden Eingänge verbunden und die Dazzlebox mit meinen meinen Notebook verbunden.
Ich besitze einen Aspire 1690 mit einer ATI mobility Raedon x700 Grafikkarte.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Vielen Dank im voraus.
sven


----------



## zirag (27. September 2005)

Hi

Es kann sein, dass dein Scart -> Cinch Adapter / Kabel nur ein EingangsKabel/Adapter ist. Dann musst du einen anderen Adapter haben, am besten einen der für Ein-und Ausgänge funktioniert 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2005)

Hai,

ich habe bei Dazzle immer Probleme gehabt, wenn der Videorekorder nachträglich eingeschaltet wurde. Also immer die Reihenfolge : Videorekorder auf Play und dann das Dazzle Programm starten. Andersherum hat es bei mir nie geklappt.

Ciao Stefan


----------

